# NGD: Carvin 727 Spalted Maple & Walnut!



## NemesisTheory (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, after many years of wondering what they were like, I got my first Carvin. I ordered Dec. 31st and received this week. I am still blown away by this guitar. It is gorgeous in every way, flawless in finishing, and the match on the top and along all seams is nothing short of amazing. After marveling at the appearance, I plugged it in. I was a little spooked because I heard a lot of people didn't like the p'ups in Carvins. I'm not one of them! This guitar sounds huge! Its perfect: warm, articulate, aggressive, with just enough bottom end. The electronics yield a lot of possible configurations and the actives are definitely pretty hot! The neck feels so comfortable and natural I can't believe it. I didn't want to put the guitar down. I kind of hate to say it, but I've owned some much more expensive custom shop guitars and the Carvin plays better and sounds better than any of them. I'm kicking myself for missing out on these guitars for so long, but I am officially an addict with this one and am already planning my next order. 

Main specs are: Spalted Flame Maple top w/matching headstock, all Walnut back, Rosewood fretboard, abalone diamond inlays and logo, Floyd, gold hardware, straplocks. tweed case. 

Here's pics.


----------



## groph (Mar 21, 2009)

whoe holy crap that's attractive


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW! That is awesome. The top is gorgeous. Im still kicking myself for getting 3 Ibanezes instead of a Carvin...but im customizing my Ibbys to make them how I want (or close enough) Congrats dude! Can't wait to see the next one you're planning....just don't forget Carvin now has Non-rounded sides on the 7 strings. I am really curious to see how that looks one the 7s.


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 21, 2009)

i love spalted maple,amazing guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2009)

Gotta' love the look of spalted maple... congratulations


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 21, 2009)

Some people think spalted maple is ugly and makes an instrument look cheap...I, am not one of those people.

That is one classy looking guitar. The rosewood and diamonds pull it all together very well.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2009)

looks amazing, I just love it 

CONGRATS


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome top!


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. That top is definitely gorgeous. 

CONGRATS


----------



## Raxus Prime (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## hairychris (Mar 21, 2009)

First time I've seen a spalted Carvin.

Niiiiice.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 21, 2009)

there's so much yellow light in that room...holy crap. I couldn't tell what color the hardware was supposed to be until i read the specs.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## renzoip (Mar 21, 2009)

Dude, the is the most awesome Carvin I've ever seen!!


----------



## HANIAK (Mar 21, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 21, 2009)

very nice!
first time I've seen the diamond inlays on a 7.
Congrats, I also think spalted maple looks cool.


----------



## reptillion (Mar 21, 2009)

I swear to god dude, if i ever get a carvin, it will be exactly like that minus the floyd. Damn, I need a change of pants


----------



## Luuk (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. Congrats..

And I want a Carvin too!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks like class in a glass man - Grats 



> The electronics yield a lot of possible configurations and the actives are definitely pretty hot!



The active are bloody excellent - glad you like em.


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 21, 2009)

That is really frickin' nice! GOTM for sure


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Mar 21, 2009)

Best top ever!


----------



## thesimo (Mar 21, 2009)

sweet!! just missing 2 frets


----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh my God that headstock was NEAT. I actually hate gold hardware, but it fits pretty well on this one. The diamond inlays was also cool. I didn´t know that was an option.
Congrats and welcome to the Carvin fanboy club


----------



## Harry (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks amazing. <3 spalted


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks dudes! This guitar was a little harder to get good pics of than I thought it would be. The grain is so much more striking in person. I've never had a spalt top on anything before and I really dig it. Almost makes me want another one with birdseye fretboard and some different specs but I guess I should go with some different woods/colors next time! Here's some outdoor pics I took of it.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Mar 22, 2009)

thesimo said:


> sweet!! just missing 2 frets



26 frets??


----------



## tian (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice guitar. Every Carvin I've played has always been impressive.

And nice floor too .


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 22, 2009)

congrats, that's a gorgeous instrument!


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 22, 2009)

man what a badass carvin. I am looking at my credit card right now debating if i should purchase one.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 22, 2009)

I love spalt tops, and walnut too. Mmmmm GAS.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a sweet ass carvin.


----------



## Lakeflower (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats! Very nice guitar indeed.


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah, spalted maple is one of the few wood grains that i find attractive enough to not cover up with paint, that is one damn fine looking guitar


----------



## Filip S (Mar 22, 2009)

congratulations, you just gave 100,000 people a very good reason on break into your house. where do you live btw? 

your guitar makes people orgasm.


----------



## thesimo (Mar 22, 2009)

What is it about this wood that gives it this pattern? It looks like it would have small cavities in the wood etc, making it hard to have a smooth finish. Is that the case? Or is it completely solid, with just a black marble?


----------



## kmanick (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful top.
Congrats, when Carvin does it right they really do it right.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 22, 2009)

wow i think i just shit a brick


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 22, 2009)

Do Want


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2009)

thesimo said:


> What is it about this wood that gives it this pattern? It looks like it would have small cavities in the wood etc, making it hard to have a smooth finish. Is that the case? Or is it completely solid, with just a black marble?



It's rot / fungus in the wood, and yes it's hard to finish as you need to do multiple clear coats to level out the surface as well as make sure it's completely sealed to prevent further decay.


----------



## led-ua (Mar 22, 2009)

That amazingly beautiful top is something you can't steal from Carvin - almost every time I see such beauty I find it's a Carvin's job
Looking forward for audio samples/video clips!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful Guitar


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 22, 2009)

that is awesome looking


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 22, 2009)

Carvin has been releasing some real beauties into the wild recently. Weird how they've mostly been 7s...


----------



## ilyti (Mar 24, 2009)

Rosewood. 

Very nice looking guitar that is. How is the acoustic sound with all that walnut?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks Awesome! I love the finish on her. Congrats!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy Shit! Wow! nice score man, truly beautiful


----------



## Ken (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. Sexy, for sure.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 26, 2009)

Wal-mart called....they want their guitar back.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2009)

"I'm kicking myself for missing out on these guitars for so long"

I know, right? I picked up a DC727 black flame hardtail at the Santa Ana store in December. I feel like a total tool to have never had a Carvin before. Why is this such a secret to the general guitar community? I grabbed my friend 2 weeks later and dragged him in and made him buy one too!


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow. I can't believe I didn't see this thread until just now.

That looks incredible. Maybe the best looking 7-string I've ever seen...


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 26, 2009)

The clean sounds are really nice. With the active electronics, there's a lot of variations you can have. I guess I would say that the cleans are really lush, not overly bright, and it has a lot of loudness. One of the first things I noticed was how much play is in the volume and tone dials. With some guitars, its like they're either all the way up, or almost off. You can dial in with precision on this Carvin. On my next one, I'm gonna see how it sounds with the standard electronics and compare the two. 



ilyti said:


> Rosewood.
> 
> Very nice looking guitar that is. How is the acoustic sound with all that walnut?


----------



## Elysian (Mar 26, 2009)

wow, I wonder if we'll have 3 carvins competing for GOTM this month?  edit: just realized this is the other carvin up for nom


----------



## Cancer (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm speechless. Good call on the rosewood btw, it totally works this.


----------



## lurgar (Mar 26, 2009)

Elysian said:


> wow, I wonder if we'll have 3 carvins competing for GOTM this month?  edit: just realized this is the other carvin up for nom



Nah, my Carvin came this month, but it's rather generic as far as appearance goes. This two are just crazy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 27, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Wal-mart called....they want their guitar back.



then take your rg7321 back to them


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 28, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> then take your rg7321 back to them


 hahaha!


----------

